# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  New Interview (videos included) With 4.78 x Bwt Deadlifter, Richard Hawthorne

## Seanzilla HCPL

http://www.ironmanmagazine.com/blogs...epowerlifting/

The pound-for-pound ranking system and claim to fame is often discussed and acknowledged in two of the worlds most classic of sporting pursuits; fighting and lifting. In powerlifting, Richard Hawthorne is one of the names often brought up when The Princes of Pound-for-Pound are being assessed. Richard has officially deadlifted 573.2 pounds at 123 pounds, which is 4.65 his own bodyweight! That astounding feat of strength ranks him as being the 9th best suited deadlifter of all time for the weight class. And, to further secure his standing near the very top of the mountain, Hawthorne has jumped up a division and pulled 611.8 @ 128, which equates to 4.78 times his own bodyweight and earns him the ranking of eleventh best of all time in the 132′s.

How did he do it? Who worked with him along the way? And just how far DOES a person have to pull the deadlift bar when theyre lifting almost quintuple bodyweight? Click on the IRON MAN Magazine website link below and read on true believers, read on.

http://www.ironmanmagazine.com/blogs...epowerlifting/

----------


## 1000_DaysAsTheLion

damn that is strong. I am jelly

----------


## deveniresc

Bonjour je dois dire que tout ceci est particulièrement intéressant mais ne pensez vous pas que cela peut être compliqué par la plupart des gens ?

----------


## calisun

Dude is incredible...damn

----------

